

Rejected by YC? This VC anti-portfolio will give you perspective. - gk1
http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio#

======
pesome
We received rejection email from YC last night and we think we knew the reason
for it. We will put together a better presentation for the coming batch.

